# Domino table



## Mrlpro (Apr 14, 2013)

I just finished this domino table. It has removable screw on the legs. It is made with poplar and mahogany colored laminate for the playing area. The game top has an epoxy resin to give depth and a very resistant and playing field- ideal for a good slap of a domino.
The playing surface (both) are held in place by dados and glue in the rails. 

In an effort to minimize the amount of pen and paper needed to score, I created a scorekeeper which is an Abacus-style bead counter.
Each bead as five points and there are 30 beads per side=150 pt game. Each washer is marking the 25 point score.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool! I like it!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful work. Looks real nice.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is a SERIOUS *Domino table! Was the Epoxy resin just poured on like some of the Acrylic tables are done?*


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Right on bud I remember my parents and their friends playing moon when I was little


----------



## Mrlpro (Apr 14, 2013)

*More table.*

Thanks all
Yes the epoxy resin was poured On--Much easier than anticipated


----------



## jerbone (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks great and I love the idea


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh how I miss the click of the dominoes! Makes my heart ache for other places.
New games to most here. Maybe I should make one.
?X? x ?X? how big? I have some magnificent birch heartwood plank.


----------



## Mrlpro (Apr 14, 2013)

Robson Valley said:


> Oh how I miss the click of the dominoes! Makes my heart ache for other places.
> New games to most here. Maybe I should make one.
> ?X? x ?X? how big? I have some magnificent birch heartwood plank.



Table is 30x30. A bit smaller than the typical 36x36
The upper playing area is 20.5x20.5 in the playing field 
Height is standard +\- 2 in 32 I believe. 

I just placed an acrylic top to playing field until top fully cures to prevent premature scratches. 
Broke it in tonight and the scoring beads are awesome!

Thanks!
M


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I appreciate your attention to details! It looks amazing! Very well crafted. You nailed it.


----------

